# vaper chemistry MB2



## AhVape (24/9/16)

Hi, any other place in cape town apart from vape cartel stock vaper chemistry MB2 ?
Northern suburbs


----------



## Taytay (24/9/16)

AhVape said:


> Hi, any other place in cape town apart from vape cartel stock vaper chemistry MB2 ?
> Northern suburbs


Order online, best part is that vapechem give you free courier https://www.vapechem.co.za/collections/vapour-chemistry/products/mb2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (24/9/16)

I was planning to do that, just thought I could pick up some today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (24/9/16)

AhVape said:


> I was planning to do that, just thought I could pick up some today


Ah, I understand. Hope you come right, otherwise... Luckily they are super fast with delivery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (25/9/16)

Taytay said:


> Ah, I understand. Hope you come right, otherwise... Luckily they are super fast with delivery.


Order placed , really cant make it to Vape Cartel this week.


----------



## Taytay (25/9/16)

AhVape said:


> Order placed , really cant make it to Vape Cartel this week.


Yay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## element0709 (26/9/16)

Working on getting more people to stock in CPT


----------



## AhVape (26/9/16)

element0709 said:


> Working on getting more people to stock in CPT


That would be cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (26/9/16)

*andro rated your post




Dislike in the thread vaper chemistry MB2.*
Yesterday at 23:30
Why did you dislike my post?


----------

